# any bottles you regretted selling later on ?



## RCO (Feb 13, 2021)

I wanted to change topics somewhat , all this posting about Cobalt/Northern Ontario got me remembering a bottle from that area that I now regret selling . well I've pretty much always regretted selling it , its likely the only bottle that I've sold or traded away that I would say was a mistake . 

obviously its a necessity in the antiques world to resell items , you couldn't keep everything for ever , everyone has to sell duplicates or out of area stuff to make extra money to buy new stuff or free up space . I've sold many duplicates or common locals at yard sales before but was all stuff I wanted to sell and had many extras of .  

this bottle I had found at an antique mall in Peterborough Ontario in 2013 , so in my earlier days of bottle collecting. a few days after I bought it , I posted a picture of it to this site , to share my new embossed soda . it was a neat 7 oz bottle with some unique embossing and from a major bottler from a mining town in northern Ontario from the 20's-30's era . 

not soon after I posted it , I got an odd message from a member of site wanting to buy it , but whats odd is he was from Nova Scotia ( he hasn't posted in a while so not sure what he's up to ) but I had replied to his posts before and he seemed like a respectable person . for some reason he really wanted this bottle , he said that it was for a disabled wheelchair bound friend who he had introduced bottle collecting to and that he was originally from northern Ontario but now living in NS . 

don't think that I was really interested in selling and tried to offer an alternative , I would try and find some other northern Ontario bottles in my travels and sell them instead ( but I never heard anything from him afterwords and never sold him any other northern bottles )  but he really wanted this specific bottle for some reason ?  he must of realised how rare it was or had tried to buy one before online and been outbid . he did pay a fair price and shipping for it so I did not get ripped off but sometimes its not really about the money when you find neat items .  cause I've never seen another one in person since , was 1 on ebay a couple years ago but very expensive . 

I did find another bottle from same bottler at bottle show a couple years ago , its the same size and style but only features plain embossing ( town name and bottler ) no design and not as old , so I have that one in collection but I regret selling the  original bottle as I'm not sure i'll ever come across another one


----------



## opmustard (Feb 13, 2021)

RCO said:


> I wanted to change topics somewhat , all this posting about Cobalt/Northern Ontario got me remembering a bottle from that area that I now regret selling . well I've pretty much always regretted selling it , its likely the only bottle that I've sold or traded away that I would say was a mistake .
> 
> obviously its a necessity in the antiques world to resell items , you couldn't keep everything for ever , everyone has to sell duplicates or out of area stuff to make extra money to buy new stuff or free up space . I've sold many duplicates or common locals at yard sales before but was all stuff I wanted to sell and had many extras of .
> 
> ...


Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had a cobalt iron pontiled mint Nash soda that I got for a very good price. At that time, there were only 4 to 5 examples.
I couldn't work due to injuries from my past. So, I was offered a lot of   $ for the Nash, so I sold it. Regret it everytime I think about, so try not to think about it.
There are others as well, but I don't want come off too much like a cry baby or too boring.
Almost all my figural bitters, just look at the prices they are commanding these days.
opmustard


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 13, 2021)

RCO said:


> I wanted to change topics somewhat , all this posting about Cobalt/Northern Ontario got me remembering a bottle from that area that I now regret selling . well I've pretty much always regretted selling it , its likely the only bottle that I've sold or traded away that I would say was a mistake .
> 
> obviously its a necessity in the antiques world to resell items , you couldn't keep everything for ever , everyone has to sell duplicates or out of area stuff to make extra money to buy new stuff or free up space . I've sold many duplicates or common locals at yard sales before but was all stuff I wanted to sell and had many extras of .
> 
> ...


Sad story.  Do you remember the bottle and town name?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RCO (Feb 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Sad story.  Do you remember the bottle and town name?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



I have a picture of it , just didn't feel like posting it , it just make me more annoyed and people would wonder why I even considered selling it to begin with 

its from Northern Ontario , a mining town about 2 or 3  hours north of where I live , never actually been there , it was just a neat bottle and history of the town interested me


----------



## RCO (Feb 13, 2021)

looking back part of the problem was everything happened very quickly , I'm not even sure if I had the bottle in my physical possession for more than a week , the fact I can still remember it 8 years later does mean it was a bottle that intrigued me 

but I didn't have time to research it , did look it up in the Ontario bottle book but that just lists dates when the bottler operated and since this was a large bottler it operated for a number of years there 

did eventually find a couple local history books on that town , they didn't really say much about the bottle but gave me a better idea of the areas history and helped to explain why it was a hard to find bottle as the town was just starting to boom when it was used but literally virtually nothing there a few years earlier


----------



## RCO (Feb 14, 2021)

I decided to post some pictures , figure it was 8 years ago ( doesn't seem that long ago ) and have learned from my mistake since then, to make sure I do my research and comfortable about selling an item before I list it for sale online , 

( although I had never actually listed this bottle for sale , only posted to this site to share my cool find , which in turn was too much temptation for another collector who convinced me to sell it to him or his friend ? when I never really was that interested in selling it )  

first picture is the original bottle , only picture that I have of it , had some minor damage along base and features a " Husky " embossing in centre

embossed " Dominion Bottling Works , trade mark registered , Kirkland Lake Ont "  had a registered date of 1927 on bottom and my book seems to indicated they started operation around 1928 as that was the time Kirkland Lake started to boom from gold mines in the area

the second picture if the bottle I saw on ebay around 2017 , its in better condition but is only other one I've seen since


----------



## RCO (Feb 14, 2021)

this is the version of the bottle I found at the Toronto bottle show a couple years ago , 

it features the same " dominion bottling works - Kirkland Lake Ont " embossing but no Husky  . it would appear to also date from the early 30's era and also a 6 1/2 oz bottle

also have this bottle which I found in a yard sale assortment a few years ago , its 10 oz for Husky Beverages Kirkland Lake Ont , Dominion Bottling Works


----------



## RCO (Feb 14, 2021)

there is also this version which I'm assuming dates from the 30's or 40's 

also embossed " dominion bottling works - Kirkland Lake Ont " but says drink husky beverages on other side and not 1 but 6 embossed husky's

unfortuently this example has a large chip on the bottom but I didn't pay much for it


----------



## E (Mar 10, 2021)

Really  just this one, bad pic, but a TOC "Drink Pepsi Cola, It's Delicious and Healthful" from Lynchburg, Va.  One of the best one's I dug myself that I sold, kinda miss it sometimes...


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 10, 2021)

*I was selling black glass bottles on eBay -- this was a long time ago -- and I let this one go.  It probably had more "character" than other tall cylinders I kept.


*


----------

